# UK South Midlands Tour



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's been a bit of a struggle, and the most important bit is still missing off the end (the Binton MHF Rally :roll: ), but our half term trip is up >>> HERE <<< (yes, it's got it's own weblog). Hopefully, Binton will get done in the next day or so.

*READ* of our escapades

*BE AMAZED* at the vindictive antics of our TomTom

*BE FRIGHTENED* of the psycho sheep

*GASP* at the beautiful Shropshire scenery

*WONDER* why I don't take more relevent photos

*LAUGH* at how much time I spend writing this rubbish.

On the main site, we've got >>> BURNHAM ON CROUCH <<< and >>> WALTON ON THE NAZE <<< up as well. Sorry, no photos of Walton. I forgot. :roll: But there's some nice pictures of Burnham.

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

well I was brave and had a look. Nice work Gerald. I laughed when I saw _If Clacton is chav city_, I am off there this morning shooting portraits. I really must consider changing our company name from Artona to Chav Photography :lol:.

stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Nice one Gerald

No pictures of WaltonMmmmm

You can see Walton

>>HERE<<

Steve


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Nice one Gerald

Reminded me of my meanderings earlier in the year following the Bristol Balloon feast and my trip along the Thames valley

Bill


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gasp*

Gerald

You almost gave me a heart attack then. I read the word GASP as GAS - and thought there must have been a GAS ATTACK!

Glad you had a good trip etc

Rapide561


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice one Gerald. Tom Tom could do with an "avoid narrow roads" setting couldn't it. I've had similar experiences in the Berlingo and that was bad enough  

Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gerald. I enjoyed that ! Your Gladys must be a close relative of our Fanny Liz She sulks when we don't use her and has even been known to discharge her batteries when put away in her bag.

Have you looked at Beenyboxes as a way of getting over your external locker problem ? We had one made for our last van and it was brilliant.

http://www.beenybox.co.uk/

G


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Very enjoyable Gerald you and Pusser should get together and write a book :lol: hurry up with the Binton bit.


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments. It makes it worth the effort!



Grizzly said:


> Have you looked at Beenyboxes as a way of getting over your external locker problem ? We had one made for our last van and it was brilliant.


Yes, thank you G. There's a thread that starts --- HERE --- all about external lockers and Beenys. I think they're a bit too expensive for us just now. Maybe in the spring.

Gerald


----------

